# Pic of Madone with



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

73cm saddle height?

I'm thinking of buying a used Madone over the net. But I'm not sure if I would be better off with a 54 or a 56. The 54 is better top tube wise, but the 56 is better for head tube length. I'd probably need close to 4 or 5cm's of spacers with the 54...
Anyone have a pic of either size with a saddle height set at 73cm (center of bb to top of saddle)??
thx!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

This is a 56cm Madone. This is also 73cm from bottom to top. Looks good!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2006/tour06/tech/?id=/tech/2006/features/tour_bikes1


I forgot the link... There it is.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> This is a 56cm Madone. This is also 73cm from bottom to top. Looks good!


You just have a pic of a front wheel.......could you try to post again? thanks!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I shouldve posted the link above. Sorry for that.


----------



## jsm (Feb 3, 2007)

I have that bike. Madone SL 5.9 size 56. My seat is exactly at 73. I am thinking of selling. You interested?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I'm really just looking for a frame/fork.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Bump.

Anyone else with a 54 or 56 frame that could post a pic of your bike with a 73cm seat height setting?? I'd really appreciate it!! Thanks!!


----------



## HSalas (Sep 23, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone else with a 54 or 56 frame that could post a pic of your bike with a 73cm seat height setting?? I'd really appreciate it!! Thanks!!


Here's my 56, but I'm at 75 cm...


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 54cm and I could have gone either way myself, what ultimately made me go with the 54cm was the long top tubes on these bikes, but since the 54cm has a steeper seat angle I end up pushing the seat back further to get over the pedals and then the top tube is long again, so what I really ended up with was a lower handlebar bike (which I had to install the 35 degree stem for)

Just get the '08 model, cures these fit problems


----------

